# Why are people so depressed/suicidal these days?



## UntimelyDhelmise (Jul 14, 2019)

You can't go a day without someone talking about suicidal tendencies no matter where you are, and it's concerning as to why. Yes, there's a lot of baiting as we've seen among many a cow because it's quick and easy sympathy points, but nonetheless there's an inordinate number of people (mostly millennial and younger) who are seemingly on the mental edge at all times. 

I have some theories, such as poor understanding of mental health, practices in hospitals and mental wards being sub-par at best, and modern society's overemphasis on feelings and emotions over everything else, but I doubt it's any one particular factor being the sole cause. 

One thing's for sure though, all the wolf crying is detrimental for those who really are suicidal, because just like the folk tale people quickly grow tired of the constant fake outs to the point where they won't heed a real cry for help until it's too late.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 14, 2019)

It's pretty simple;


----------



## Damn Near (Jul 14, 2019)

Technology, in short


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 14, 2019)

Everything's going too fast.


----------



## QI 541 (Jul 14, 2019)

Because the world is getting worse in every way except in computer-related technological advancements.


----------



## Cheeseman (Jul 14, 2019)

sure there are attention whores who use it as bait, but its not a new phenomenon. i put my money on the fact that internet access gives a larger world view and people are more willing to say that they feel like shit and so the rest follow suit. good on people to feel emboldened enough to admit as such but at least try to get some fuckin help.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 14, 2019)

Nobody's really depressed and these faggots are using it to get attention that their family doesn't give them. Likely for being retarded.


----------



## saisegeha (Jul 14, 2019)

You need death to appreciate life and you need life to appreciate death.
In third world countries, people live under horrible conditions yet most are thankful when they get to see the next day. The first world has a living standard where most of us don't have to fear anything, so instead of being productive, striving to survive, we fill the time that was meant to leave behind a legacy with countless media consumption and endlessly entertaining ourselves until we eventually die. People who have a purpose to live in the first world, whether it's a megalomaniac project or simply working toward wealth are hardly ever depressed. Most zoomers and doomers (excuse the meme terms)  are upset because they're trapped within the internet (and don't use it for what it was meant for, usable information) and constantly compare themselves to others and the fake realities that people put up on social media, quite literally brainwashing the kids with influencers (back then it was just Hollywood stars). We're meant to consume information, useful information –  but what most of the younger people nowadays do is consume a never ending waterfall of trash and information our brain has no use for.

That's my take on it.


----------



## wylfım (Jul 14, 2019)

Because people are too well off and literally have nothing to imbue meaning and purpose into their lives. We thrive through struggle. There's a reason decadence always starts with the elite— those with nothing to do, whose every need has already been taken care of. Kaczynski speaks of surrogate activities, but Dostoevsky puts it much better in _Notes from Underground_ as merely being the spiteful insistence to prove our control over our lives.


Spoiler



Now  I  ask  you:  what  can  be  expected  of  man since  he  is  a  being  endowed  with  strange  qualities?  Shower upon him every earthly blessing, drown him in a sea of happiness, so that nothing but bubbles of bliss can be seen on the surface; give him economic prosperity, such that he should have nothing else to do but sleep, eat cakes and busy himself with the continuation of his species, and even then out  of  sheer  ingratitude,  sheer  spite,  man  would  play  you some nasty trick. He would even risk his cakes and would deliberately  desire  the  most  fatal  rubbish,  the  most  uneconomical absurdity, simply to introduce into all this positive good sense his fatal fantastic element. It is just his fantastic dreams, his vulgar folly that he will desire to retain, simply in order to prove to himself—as though that were so necessary—  that  men  still  are  men  and  not  the  keys  of  a  piano, which the laws of nature threaten to control so completely that soon one will be able to desire nothing but by the calendar. And that is not all: even if man really were nothing but a piano-key, even if this were proved to him by natural science and mathematics, even then he would not become reasonable, but would purposely do something perverse out of  simple  ingratitude,  simply  to  gain  his  point.  And  if  he does not find means he will contrive destruction and chaos, will  contrive  sufferings  of  all  sorts,  only  to  gain  his  point! He  will  launch  a  curse  upon  the  world,  and  as  only  man can  curse  (it  is  his  privilege,  the  primary  distinction  be-tween  him  and  other  animals),  may  be  by  his  curse  alone he will attain his object—that is, convince himself that he is  a  man  and  not  a  piano-key!  If  you  say  that  all  this,  too, can  be  calculated  and  tabulated—chaos  and  darkness  and curses,  so  that  the  mere  possibility  of  calculating  it  all  be-forehand would stop it all, and reason would reassert itself, then man would purposely go mad in order to be rid of reason and gain his point! I believe in it, I answer for it, for the whole  work  of  man  really  seems  to  consist  in  nothing  but proving to himself every minute that he is a man and not a piano-key! It may be at the cost of his skin, it may be by cannibalism! And this being so, can one help being tempted to rejoice that it has not yet come off, and that desire still depends on something we don’t know?


----------



## Autistsforuganda2 (Jul 14, 2019)

People always had suicidal tendencies. We just notice it more, because they talk about it day after day, because they write in forums and Blogs about it.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 14, 2019)

You wake up and are bombarded with messaging about how fucking terrible the world is becoming and how inadequate your response to this is by a media that would tell you anything to get you to pay attention to it.  You shake off most of it, but inevitably internalize bits and pieces of this bullshit that capitalize hard on your personal doubts and fears.  You are accosted by idiots who tell you that what you're feeling is perfectly healthy and normal, that society just doesn't understand what a caring person you are - but they do, see.  They've got a plan for you.

And so you run screaming from these nutjobs as you should, into the arms of a mental health care system that frequently can't find its own ass with both hands and a map.  Here, take these thousand-dollars-a-bottle pills to curb that anxiety a bit.  What do you mean, this is highway robbery? What do you mean, you can see the pharma-branded tchotchkes decorating my office? I'm just trying to help you.  Calm down or I'll have you committed.

So you go home and you put two and two together.  And you realize it's not going to get better.  Why would it? What would the incentive be for anyone else?


----------



## Recoil (Jul 14, 2019)

We're at a turning point in Human evolution. Everything's been moving too fast for some time now, as has been said. This is a make or break moment for our species. We must evolve spiritually and mentally, rising above it all and adapting to the new paradigm. Not all of us will be able to do this and it's no small order, as there has been no comparable advance in connectivity, media and tech since the dawn of time.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 14, 2019)

Autistsforuganda2 said:


> People always had suicidal tendencies. We just notice it more, because they talk about it day after day, because they write in forums and Blogs about it.


The rates are actually trending up right now and are pretty high, but you're right for the most part imo.  Even some government studies overstate the uptick by not including the numbers from the 80s, and early 90s.  Right now we're just a bit above the highs from that period.

Really though, where the suicide rate is abnormally high right now is the military.  It's abnormally high especially when you consider how many service members in this current war, haven't been in combat.


----------



## wylfım (Jul 14, 2019)

Recon said:


> We're at a turning point in Human evolution. Everything's been moving too fast for some time now, as has been said. This is a make or break moment for our species. We must evolve spiritually and mentally, rising above it all and adapting to the new paradigm. Not all of us will be able to do this and it's no small order, as there has been no comparable advance in connectivity, media and tech since the dawn of time.


Evolution doesn't happen simply because it has to to ensure the continuity of the status quo.
Either society adapts to fit human nature, or it collapses. Even if someone somewhere were to be born with a mutation(s) that made them fitter for the modern world, it wouldn't propogate through the gene pool fast enough to save us. My opinion? Sit back and watch the fireworks. Dis gon b good.


----------



## JB 236 (Jul 14, 2019)

People are weak lol

No one wants to better themselves and they lack the willpower to get out of pits that they dig in life. You only hear about it because everyone lacks the filter that should be in place when talking about themselves and the internet and television are the platform to announce to anyone within earshot that they are emotional and need attention. Then other people see the reaction they get and mould themselves around it, its like a snowball effect, only its frozen piss instead of snow. At the end of the day, the conversation is pointless on depression for the truly depressed. The causes are endless but the cure is simple and easy if you're not a weak willed faggot. Better yourself emotionally and physically which only the depressed can do themselves. 

The Suicidal on the other hand are a whole different ball game. If you're willing to kill yourself over something like being too fat, breaking up of a relationship, death of a family member, then you truly should kill yourself and you should be forgotten. Of course, being put in a vegetative state where your essentially plugged into a feeding tube, I can get behind wanting to neck yourself, figuratively speaking, but that goes without saying. I suppose what I mean to say is, if your a healthy male or female, able to better yourself in anyway and you lack the energy to do it then you should probably get it over with. If you're telling everyone that you're suicidal for attention or have the lack of willpower and energy with the ability to get better then you should be shunned, ignored and probably encouraged to neck yourself.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 14, 2019)

wylfım said:


> Evolution doesn't happen simply because it has to to ensure the continuity of the status quo.
> Either society adapts to fit human nature, or it collapses. Even if someone somewhere were to be born with a mutation(s) that made them fitter for the modern world, it wouldn't propogate through the gene pool fast enough to save us. My opinion? Sit back and watch the fireworks. Dis gon b good.


Physical evolution is done. The only real growth we're looking at in the forseeable future is going to be epigenetic.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jul 14, 2019)

Because people are waking up to the notion that our lives are nothing more then less of a gain of sand in the cosmic scheme of things.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 14, 2019)

I think that social media plays a big role. A lot of people can't handle the internet.


----------



## Microscopic mile (Jul 14, 2019)

I think its the general lack of meaning in life and growing detachment from people and community along with increasing seclusion from outside world, leading to people stuck in a endless cycle of day-to-day living due to a routine , monotonous schedule of most jobs these days . 
People become drones and eventually stop seeing the point in living .


----------



## wylfım (Jul 14, 2019)

Recon said:


> Physical evolution is done. The only real growth we're looking at in the forseeable future is going to be epigenetic.


That... that's not how any of this works?


----------



## Recoil (Jul 14, 2019)

wylfım said:


> That... that's not how any of this works?


Epigenetic activity is what truly separates us from the animals. We've only begun to make strides in that field as a species. Probably as of 100,000 years ago. We've got a long way to go and I think that's the next challenge for the human animal. A real evolution of the way we develop culture and ideas.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Jul 14, 2019)

JoshPlz said:


> I think that social media plays a big role. A lot of people can't handle the internet.



If they can't handle the internet, the possibilities that they could handle IRL situations (in a logical way) could be non-existent.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 14, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> real smoothbrain hours


I'm talking about culture and invention. Changes we make of our own volition. That's what makes us as a species.
We are seeing apes use tools recently, some scientists suggest they're entering their own stone age, but there's nothing else like that in nature.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Jul 14, 2019)

Westerners have replaced the naturally accruing historical metanarratives that their societies used to give people existential purpose for the whole of human history with two ideologically constructed metanarratives: The metanarrative of credit generation = morality, where the production of Capital is viewed as an inherent moral good so long as it doesn't violate the second metanarrative (though it is not properly punished when it does due to the legal system being controlled by people who generate large amounts of credits and thus would be violating the drive for self preservation if they punished it's missuses properly). This metanarrative is doomed to fail because material wealth cannot produce existential contentment or moral behavior - it in-fact does the opposite. The second metanarrative, the metanarrative of Liberal moralities inevitable supremacy/end of history, is also doomed to fail because Liberal morality is not a product of stimuli shaping natural human tendencies as Traditional moralities are but is rather a logically rigid morality that was quickly and artificially created by a small group of intellectuals during the enlightenment and was then imposed on the greater Western population via force over the next 2 centuries. The fact that most people subconsciously believe in the infallibility of Liberal morality means that, when they are met with evidence of Liberalism flaws, they experience cognitive dissonance which either causes them to seek out a new morality, usually one that is politically "extremist" in nature (which, if they genuinely do it, will lead to them being shunned by the wider society for being amoral or even evil, despite the fact that they simple have a different morality - that is equally as "correct/incorrect/valuable/worthless" as the Liberal weltanschauung. The shunning will create issues for their lives and they will become isolated and embittered) or they will vulcanize in their Liberalism - that will not stop the cognitive dissonance though and that dissonance will slowly eat away at their ability to convince themselves that they are a "good" person living in a just world - causing great psychological discomfort.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jul 14, 2019)

I will say that I'm saddened, not necessarily depressed, by the state of the human race today. Life was definitely shitty even a few decades back but centuries ago you weren't doomed to working retail and smiling at people who are just as likely to whinge as they are to lunge at you for a minor inconvenience.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 14, 2019)

Recon said:


> I'm talking about culture and invention. Changes we make of our own volition. That's what makes us as a species.
> We are seeing apes use tools recently, some scientists suggest they're entering their own stone age, but there's nothing else like that in nature.



Not only are they using tools they create, like out of sticks, they are teaching others how to make and use them too. Really interesting to see this unfolding!


----------



## Recoil (Jul 14, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Not only are they using tools they create, like out of sticks, they are teaching others how to make and use them too. Really interesting to see this unfolding!


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm pretty sure in darker times most people were generally unhappy, they just either pushed themselves and kept going, or they died. People kept habits secret from each other for fear of showing weakness and just keeled over dead from heart attacks or organ failure when the time came. We've entered into a new era where people are comfortable enough to notice that the miserable shit they've been through fucks them up permanently. Generally this is what happens if you create a society with lots of time on its hands. I'd prefer not to think the solution is going back to an era where you either worked or starved, but I guess that's me just trying to justify my own existence.



saisegeha said:


> You need death to appreciate life and you need life to appreciate death.



How we deal with death, is at least as important as how we deal with life.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 14, 2019)

People have their base needs met so they're told to reach for the stars. Unfortunately, society denies people a fair chance or requires that people put themselves through extreme stress to reach their dreams. In the past people were happy to just not be starving. 

Another issue is social alienation and isolation. People move around and don't form communities. This leads to people joining weird internet communities or fake social groups populated by other people who move around alot. It is actually illegal for  children to  go outside in some places and helicopter parents forbid their kids from going out even if the law allows it. People are isolated in suburban homes and surrounded by fakeness. 

Another issue is tradition and family. People in the past married for security and developed love later. Now people marry for love and don't develop love but rather expect "love at first sight" via the horrifying mess that is hooking up with literally random people. Most marriages end in divorce. The Boomer generation developed a tradition where family was bad.  The kids are to be kicked out at 18 regardless of their circumstances and the elderly are to shipped off to a shitty home. The boomers destroyed the family and we reap the whirlwind. 

Another issue could be genetics. People had kids at older ages and as a result they were more likely to have kids with disabilities like autism. Autistic people tend to have suicidal tendencies.


----------



## DROP OUT (Jul 14, 2019)

I think the reason we see so many people depressed or suicidal comes from a lot of factors, but some big reasons are the fact that everything moves much more quickly now, it’s easier and more accessible to discover world news, the news that gets spread around the most is usually negative. It can influence a lot of people and make them have this negative outlook on life. Though as I said before, there’s a lot of factors that go into why we see so many of these people.

That’s my take, at least.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 14, 2019)

Chemtrails and harmonic resonance breakdown.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 14, 2019)

SparklyFetuses said:


> If they can't handle the internet, the possibilities that they could handle IRL situations (in a logical way) could be non-existent.


I think it’s more the distracting and addicting nature of social media but I’ve seen other similar addictions with video games (Mostly MMOs and freemium games that have daily quests) and also internet shopping, more specially bargain sites (Or sites that link to internet deals), I’ve seen people just buy just about anything if they think they’re getting a good deal, just like how you used to see older generations get addicted to home shopping channels.


Vrakks said:


> Everything's going too fast.


And that’s *NO GOOD*.


----------



## Bootylicious Bootyhole (Jul 17, 2019)

I would say that Mr Meeseeks sums it up nicely:


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 17, 2019)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> I will say that I'm saddened, not necessarily depressed, by the state of the human race today. Life was definitely shitty even a few decades back but centuries ago you weren't doomed to working retail and smiling at people who are just as likely to whinge as they are to lunge at you for a minor inconvenience.


At any given point in the past you were FAR more likely to be murdered than now.  Centuries ago you were doomed to working in the fucking fields for the right to live on the lord's land, and if you were lucky, you might live to 40.

Have some perspective. It's really not that bad.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 17, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jul 17, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Have some perspective. It's really not that bad.


I'd say getting killed over a handful of McNuggets rather than shit of actual value is actually pretty terrible.


----------



## Deckyleaf (Jul 17, 2019)

I think the structure of the family has a lot to do with the loneliness and sorrow a lot of modern people feel, for several reasons.

Firstly, families are getting smaller and smaller. In the Western world it's rare to see a couple with more than three children. The fewer siblings a person has the smaller their support network is for when they're older. Growing up with many personalities in the house can be a wonderful teaching method for young children. Their empathy increases as they learn to take care of their younger and weaker siblings, gain life-long friends, are better equipped to tolerate those different from them, etc. Those social skills are somewhat lacking in a lot of young people today (in my experience). 

The nature of parenting has also vastly changed in the past few decades. Children are more coddled and are given less freedoms out of safety concerns, despite today's children living in the safest period of human history. This produces children far less resilient and independent than their ancestors. Lenore Skenazy and Jonathan Haidt (writer of "The Coddling of the American Mind") have done research showing that modern intensive parenting produces unhappy parents and children riddled with anxiety. Obviously these young people will be simply less able to deal with life's hardships and more prone to despression, anxiety, self-harm, etc.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 17, 2019)

I forgot to write my main idea into my post.

The biggest reason is work. The USA and Japan the most productive countries on the planet and work is inherently stressful. They work hard and it takes a toll.

You don't see Italians killing themselves. Same with small island countries where people just chill. Western Europeans have lower rates despite all of the shit they put up with.... the Slavs... well sometimes the shit you have to deal with causes more trouble than the stress of work.



Deckyleaf said:


> The nature of parenting has also vastly changed in the past few decades. Children are more coddled and are given less freedoms out of safety concerns, despite today's children living in the safest period of human history. This produces children far less resilient and independent than their ancestors. Lenore Skenazy and Jonathan Haidt (writer of "The Coddling of the American Mind") have done research showing that modern intensive parenting produces unhappy parents and children riddled with anxiety. Obviously these young people will be simply less able to deal with life's hardships and more prone to despression, anxiety, self-harm, etc.



Americans have this strange thing going on where they coddle their children and kick them out at 18 with no support network or experience. This has probably lead alot of people to "pull up their bootstraps" and do heroic stuff but its also likely killed quite a few people.


----------



## Deckyleaf (Jul 17, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> I forgot to write my main idea into my post.
> 
> The biggest reason is work. The USA and Japan the most productive countries on the planet and work is inherently stressful. They work hard and it takes a toll.
> 
> ...


Your point about working seems very accurate in my experience. I suspect there's more to it though. Given how the modern American workplace is structured, many people find it difficult to combine work and family. While this is changing somewhat the USA is still behind Europe and other Western countries. I wouldn't be surprised if a lack of work-life balance contributed to depression rates.

You're right about coddling. From what I've seen Westeen parents tend to coddle their children until their late teens and then expect them to become rapidly more mature from about sixteen onwards, when these are some of the most stressful years of a teen's life with exams, friends, relationships, etc.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 17, 2019)

We simultaneously have it too easy and too hard.

Our basic survival needs are met, which creates an existential void, but simultaneously we're often worked very hard in tedious jobs, in the long ago past when the only real "work" you had to do was put food on the table, that was challenging but it still wasn't quite the 9 to 5 grind, you could work on your own schedule, take a break when you wanted to, take a day off when you wanted, the modern business system is totally different, basically it's flexibility versus a rigid structure, the rigidness creates a lot of stress.

We also have to deal with things people in the past didn't, in the past your world was centered to the area where you lived, but today we're all global citizens aware of every problem in every part of the world, we're all living with the weight of the world on our shoulders.

I really think video games/virtual reality might be what saves us, the sense of freedom and fun we'll get from it might be just what we need to alleviate this modern stress, I know gaming sure helps me deal with stress.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 17, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> You don't see Italians killing themselves.



Hold my tumbler full of vodka. Oooh, wait, what am I doing?  I can't do this yet, I still have a full tumbler full of vodka!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 17, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Americans have this strange thing going on where they coddle their children and kick them out at 18 with no support network or experience. This has probably lead alot of people to "pull up their bootstraps" and do heroic stuff but its also likely killed quite a few people.


Metal AF when you put it like that, Canuck.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jul 17, 2019)

Depending on where you live and your financial situation.


----------



## NN 401 (Jul 17, 2019)

Deckyleaf said:


> I think the structure of the family has a lot to do with the loneliness and sorrow a lot of modern people feel, for several reasons.
> 
> Firstly, families are getting smaller and smaller. In the Western world it's rare to see a couple with more than three children. The fewer siblings a person has the smaller their support network is for when they're older. Growing up with many personalities in the house can be a wonderful teaching method for young children. Their empathy increases as they learn to take care of their younger and weaker siblings, gain life-long friends, are better equipped to tolerate those different from them, etc. Those social skills are somewhat lacking in a lot of young people today (in my experience).
> 
> The nature of parenting has also vastly changed in the past few decades. Children are more coddled and are given less freedoms out of safety concerns, despite today's children living in the safest period of human history. This produces children far less resilient and independent than their ancestors. Lenore Skenazy and Jonathan Haidt (writer of "The Coddling of the American Mind") have done research showing that modern intensive parenting produces unhappy parents and children riddled with anxiety. Obviously these young people will be simply less able to deal with life's hardships and more prone to despression, anxiety, self-harm, etc.





I’m going to have to disagree with the large families bit.

Almost everyone who had more than 4 kids ended up having a crack head or two for a child.

I chalk it up to parents just not having enough time on their hands to really get to know 5+ kids and being able to monitor them adequately. 

It’s not fun and sunshine and the Brady Bunch.



IMO, boomers are the beginning and the end of all this.

Incels, dangerhairs, thots what have you...


Every single one of them is the result of shitty ass parenting.

Never in their lives did their parents stop and teach them basic ass shit like grooming, how to dress, or express any interest in their kids past the age of being cute.

And if they do express any desire to teach the above it is done in the most critical and soul crushing way that virtually guarantees eating disorders and lingering sense of inadequacy. 

Ex: do not call your 12 year old fat...YOU are the parent, YOU are the one feeding it/ giving it snack money! Your child’s bad eating habits are your own goddamn fault! 



There are few people capable of being fucking normal about these simple things.


After that the average Boomer parent basically treats their overgrown kids like giant human puppies. 

This is a generation that actually believes that saving up for “muh retirement” or their kids’ college is an either or thing.  Never mind, actually leaving them an inheritance.


Most millennials were so under prepared to deal with life especially after the 2008 crash that it should have been a crime.

And I think a lot of people from that generation failed to launch, failed to transform from an ugly duckling into a swan, failed to live up to their idealized selves and aspirations...


There’s a very palpable sense among some that their youth is being stolen and they are being inordinately punished for decisions that they were pushed to make/ mislead into at a very impressionable age.

Forgiving student loans is bullshit but why can’t they be discharged after 120 payments?

Our baby boomer parents were able to file bankruptcy on them but we can’t?


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Powerlevel



I was diagnosed with depression at a young age. Suicidal thoughts came around the age of 12. Fucked family and all that. Age 18 house burned down with some of my animals who were my only friends died in it except my cat mio who I willingly inhaled black smoke to cover her face because I didn't mind if I died just so long as she made it. years later met my gf and we dated for 2 years before she committed suicide which I tried to also do the night after but was hospitalized. The only reason I'm alive is because my new girlfriend who has been with me for 3 years and is just as troubled maybe worse



It's really your upbringing/family life and general experiences that accumulate over the years and it'll either be  the best times or it'll start twisting inside you until it inevitably tears you apart leaving a hollow shell of your former self. I can't say why nowadays it's prevalent most think it's a life style or some stupid shit, and others just have a bad day and just say "I'm depressed" and say they want to die so they can get "no people love you, don't go" blah blah.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 17, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> I was diagnosed with depression at a young age. Suicidal thoughts came around the age of 12. Fucked family and all that. Age 18 house burned down with some of my animals who were my only friends died in it except my cat mio who I willingly inhaled black smoke to cover her face because I didn't mind if I died just so long as she made it. years later met my gf and we dated for 2 years before she committed suicide which I tried to also do the night after but was hospitalized. The only reason I'm alive is because my new girlfriend who has been with me for 3 years and is just as troubled maybe worse


Why do this
Don't do this


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jul 17, 2019)

I think people are more willing to admit it -- back in the day, it was something you hid, because mental illness was considered something to be ashamed of.  You just went being miserable, or saw suffering as something "noble".  Now, though, we're better at treating it and recognizing these things.

And depression isn't just "being sad or unhappy".  And sometimes when you read biographies of people, or do research on historical figures, it's pretty obvious who was suffering from depression and mental illness.

It wasn't exclusive to lifestyles, either.  You could be rich and powerful, or poor and miserable.  Remember Howard Hughes?


----------



## SpergPatrol (Jul 17, 2019)

BlastDoors41 said:


> I’m going to have to disagree with the large families bit.
> 
> Almost everyone who had more than 4 kids ended up having a crack head or two for a child.
> 
> ...


It also the Baby Boomer generation that cause college to be virtually unaffordable because they made colleges change rates back in their day but never considered to make it stay there.
Now all college just keep running up the rates every year because there are no real restrictions on doing so.

They created the world we live in now making it like the norm to get a degree, now because everyone bloody has one they basically are worthless, seriously you are better off just job hoping around to gain experience than a degree because all businesses now look for experience than a degree unless your in the medical field it really isn't needed for one.

Being told every is a special little snowflake that if they work hard they could do anything also caused problems as everyone raised like that either becomes a huge entitled dickhole because the parents just gave them anything because they believed this nonsense so gave everything this brat wanted in hopes they meet this goal.
Or they become an axneity riddled mess because they realized very quickly no way in fuck they could meet such an expectation and due to they dedicated so much of their life too it are basically empty husks that have no idea what to do next with their lives or even how to function in a basic social situation due to the parents madethem focus so much on education they never fucking bothered to raise them how to function as an adult afterwards. 

This generation will be the only one that the previous leaves them LESS than any other generation which has always been MORE. Imagine being so fucking stupid and entitled of a generation that not only did you fuck over your kids future, but even thier grandkids future as well because no way in fuck this generation will undo the bullshit done.
But somehow they still will act like this generation is lazy because people have to live with thier parents just to survive even though this generation on average to pay for one course of college is 4X the amount they had to and increasing by the year.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 17, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Why do this
> Don't do this


drunk also
You can't tell me what to do mom!


----------



## wylfım (Jul 17, 2019)

BlastDoors41 said:


> I’m going to have to disagree with the large families bit.
> 
> Almost everyone who had more than 4 kids ended up having a crack head or two for a child.
> 
> ...


Beyond the autistic reddit spacing this sums up a lot of the problems society has... social problems tend to have social causes. I hope that its not a negative feedback loop with each generation getting progressively worse and worse, but from the way things are looking now, I'm not very optimistic.


----------



## The Saltening (Jul 17, 2019)

I am personally so depressed and upset because I am sick of direction the world went. No meaning in life. Socially outcasted. Generally disliked by everyone. Just a generally shitty and lonely life.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 17, 2019)

wylfım said:


> Beyond the autistic reddit spacing this sums up a lot of the problems society has... social problems tend to have social causes. I hope that its not a negative feedback loop with each generation getting progressively worse and worse, but from the way things are looking now, I'm not very optimistic.


Be a pessimist.  You are only ever vindicated or pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 18, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Americans have this strange thing going on where they coddle their children and kick them out at 18 with no support network or experience. This has probably lead alot of people to "pull up their bootstraps" and do heroic stuff but its also likely killed quite a few people.


Where are you getting this idea? That's not accurate. Kids don't get kicked onto the streets to die at 18 in the US, that's stupid on a ton of levels.  You're either making this up or you've been misled.


----------



## NN 401 (Jul 18, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Where are you getting this idea? That's not accurate. Kids don't get kicked onto the streets to die at 18 in the US, that's stupid on a ton of levels.  You're either making this up or you've been misled.




It’s a common sentiment among boomer parents to prattle on about it in front of anyone who will listen irrespective of whether or not their kids are in the room or not.

“Can’t wait until their 18!”
“Can’t wait until the kids are out of the house!”
“Can’t wait until we ship them off to college.”

While I don’t think there are any boomer parents, except the abusive ones, that wouldn’t let their children come back to live with them they sure love planting that seed in their kids’ heads and taking advantage of it.

I’ve seen more than one millennial leave their homes and bust their asses to eke out a living because they don’t feel like they can come home.

And boomers on the internet _love_ telling everyone how they’d never let their grown children move back in with them.

Even though that’s something many people around the world do in order to save money, take care of their parents etc.


----------



## PN 801 (Jul 18, 2019)

It's pretty much expected for Japanese to live with their parents EVEN IF THEY HAVE A FULL TIME EMPLOYMENT. 

Progress apparently means getting richer every year.  lolno.


----------



## QI 541 (Jul 18, 2019)

SpergPatrol said:


> It also the Baby Boomer generation that cause college to be virtually unaffordable because they made colleges change rates back in their day but never considered to make it stay there.
> Now all college just keep running up the rates every year because there are no real restrictions on doing so.
> 
> They created the world we live in now making it like the norm to get a degree, now because everyone bloody has one they basically are worthless, seriously you are better off just job hoping around to gain experience than a degree because all businesses now look for experience than a degree unless your in the medical field it really isn't needed for one.
> ...



That's all true, but the millennial psychology hasn't caught up with that reality yet.  Desperate people don't prioritize misgendering and get triggered about video game titties all the time.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 18, 2019)

raymond said:


> That's all true, but the millennial psychology hasn't caught up with that reality yet.  Desperate people don't prioritize misgendering and get triggered about video game titties all the time.



Blaming millenials for sjwism? What about the 1960s era madness and marxist professors?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 19, 2019)

Edit: wrong thread. I’m retarded.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 19, 2019)

BlastDoors41 said:


> It’s a common sentiment among boomer parents to prattle on about it in front of anyone who will listen irrespective of whether or not their kids are in the room or not.
> 
> “Can’t wait until their 18!”
> “Can’t wait until the kids are out of the house!”
> ...


Maybe so, but here are some stats showing the % of people who moved out, then back in with their parents by age 27:

Table 5. Percentage of young adults with or without established independence at age 27, by selected individual characteristics

CharacteristicNever left parental homeLeft parental home, returnedTotal at parental home at age 27Left parental home, returned, left againLeft parental home, never returnedTotal not at parental home at age 27Total9.811.621.437.740.978.6Gender      Men12.012.824.734.940.375.3Women7.610.317.940.641.582.1Race or ethnic group      White6.710.617.340.442.282.7Black14.313.527.832.739.572.2Hispanic or Latino18.412.430.828.640.669.2Educational attainment at age 27      Less than high school diploma14.512.226.737.635.773.3GED8.715.023.738.238.276.3High school diploma13.212.425.629.744.774.4Some college10.311.722.035.542.578.0Bachelor's degree or higher5.99.815.745.738.684.3ASVAB score      Lowest quartile15.112.827.834.537.672.2Second quartile14.011.225.232.542.374.8Third quartile7.812.820.737.841.679.3Highest quartile5.49.915.343.041.684.7Source: National Longitudinal Survey of Youth 1997. 





So if almost 40% of all kids moved back home, then the claim that in the US you get kicked out and can't go back home is not supported by statistics. Supposedly the numbers are higher for 2012, but I didn't see that chart.


----------



## NN 401 (Jul 19, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Maybe so, but here are some stats showing the % of people who moved out, then back in with their parents by age 27:
> 
> Table 5. Percentage of young adults with or without established independence at age 27, by selected individual characteristics
> 
> ...



I already addressed that in the previous post.

My point is that boomers have a shitty attitude towards their kids returning home.

Knowing your parents resent you for returning home has got to suck.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 19, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> spreddsheat


Ooooh, you used the table function!
Impressive, I like.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 20, 2019)

Zionist Jews murdering Whitey. That's why.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Spunt (Jul 22, 2019)

Our technology and society have massively outpaced our biology and our evolution. We are virtually the same biologically and genetically as we were 50,000 years ago when we were still throwing spears at elk and living in caves. We are adapted to a hunter-gatherer lifestyle, not 9-5 jobs, the internet and mortgages. Many people live lifestyles that put them in "fight or flight" mode 24/7 through work-related and other stresses, and our bodies and minds cannot cope with that and turn on themselves. In my view the rise of depression and the rise in chronic disease (fibro, EDS, chronic pain) are essentially the same thing and have the same cause.

There is also a huge biochemical aspect to this phenomenon. Our diets and the things we are environmentally exposed to are completely different to the conditions we evolved to. We eat garbage and are exposed to pollutants in the air, water and in our food that weren't present on the Earth even 150 years ago. The brain is a very delicate organ that is sensitive to changes in blood chemistry, and we are seeing the effects of these changes in a wave of mental illness.

Another problem is that modern medicine has essentially halted human evolution. We can keep people alive with conditions that would have killed them a century ago, and then those people reproduce - there is almost no natural selection as only the most severe defects can prevent modern humans from passing on their genes. We have no evolutionary incentive to adapt to our environment as we can sustain ourselves despite it - possibly the increasing suicide rate is the new natural selection? Maybe.

I'm not advocating abolishing medicine or eugenics or anything like that. Our technology and social development are our greatest achievements as a species and the things that will drive us into the future. But we're going to have to deal with this problem sooner or later.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jul 26, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Our technology and society have massively outpaced our biology and our evolution. We are virtually the same biologically and genetically as we were 50,000 years ago when we were still throwing spears at elk and living in caves. We are adapted to a hunter-gatherer lifestyle, not 9-5 jobs, the internet and mortgages. Many people live lifestyles that put them in "fight or flight" mode 24/7 through work-related and other stresses, and our bodies and minds cannot cope with that and turn on themselves. In my view the rise of depression and the rise in chronic disease (fibro, EDS, chronic pain) are essentially the same thing and have the same cause.
> 
> There is also a huge biochemical aspect to this phenomenon. Our diets and the things we are environmentally exposed to are completely different to the conditions we evolved to. We eat garbage and are exposed to pollutants in the air, water and in our food that weren't present on the Earth even 150 years ago. The brain is a very delicate organ that is sensitive to changes in blood chemistry, and we are seeing the effects of these changes in a wave of mental illness.
> 
> ...



I just have this mental image of you of saying all this and can't help but be reminded of Pat Bateman.


----------



## Traveler (Jul 26, 2019)

I think it has a lot to do with the fact that its now more than ever more easier to discover how incompetent you really are. People grow up thinking ,because of cartoons, books, media, that anything is possible, they just have to find what they're good at, everyone has something! When in reality people do have hard limits and we most certainly can't do everything, in fact, I would go so far as to say that we can't do most things and therein lies the problem, it's hard to reconcile the two feelings (there is something that makes me special versus I am one of many) people were led to believe that they are destined for something when the truth is most people are just an average joe.


----------



## SpeedIsMyNeed (Jul 27, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Nobody's really depressed and these faggots are using it to get attention that their family doesn't give them. Likely for being exceptional.


Couldn't have said it better. The fact that 1/3 (being generous) of my classmates act sad and depressed because someone said that billy eilish is fucking shit. Pure faggotry.


----------



## joseantonio (Aug 1, 2019)

_" The Industrial Revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race. _
_
They have greatly increased the life-expectancy of those of us who live in "advanced" countries, but they have destabilized society, have made life unfulfilling, have subjected human beings to indignities, have led to widespread psychological suffering (in the Third World to physical suffering as well) and have inflicted severe damage on the natural world. The continued development of technology will worsen the situation. It will certainly subject human beings to greater indignities and inflict greater damage on the natural world, it will probably lead to greater social disruption and psychological suffering, and it may lead to increased physical suffering even in "advanced" countries.   
_
_The industrial-technological system may survive or it may break down. If it survives, it MAY eventually achieve a low level of physical and psychological suffering,* but only after passing through a long and very painful period of adjustment* and only at the cost of permanently reducing human beings and many other living organisms to engineered products and mere cogs in the social machine. "_

-Theodore Kaczynski, *Industrial Society and Its Future, *1995*.*


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 1, 2019)

I'll use myself as an example (more a case of misguidance than depression, to be honest). Most people born in the 90s, in western countries that weren't a part of the USSR, saw their parents building their life in their late teens and early twenties, straight out of high school with almost no qualifications. Every advice I got from my relatives was plain wrong, it isn't as simple anymore to buy a house and settle with your family unless you inherit real state or loads of cash (not my case, parents left me nothing). I'll probably be stuck paying rent for a good time before I can think of buying or building a house remotely close to where I work (tech jobs exist mainly in urban centers with high living cost). Shit's hard and I didn't ask for it, just wish the country wasn't so violent and life didn't feel so rushed.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 1, 2019)

I think technology exposes it more as well as an increased awareness and willingness to treat it. These depressed or suicidal people (or those who like to pretend they are for attention) can now go online and ask millions for help or write about it. They couldn't do it before. Also, the increased awareness towards mental health means people are more open to telling people and the internet about their mental illness (or perceived mental illness). Before, you would have the real crazies locked up, and those who were depressed/suicidal didn't tell people. Those who were depressed or suicidal were likewise treated differently than they are today. It's also now much easier to enable their depression and suicidal tendencies thanks to the internet. You 

I also think because of new tech, people have more free time on their hands, and can spend more time telling people online about this. 30 years ago, there was no internet, not in the form we have today, so you had to go out and do shit instead of sitting at home on their computers. Life has also become more complicated. You can have guys cut their dicks off and call themselves women, you can have demiqueer polygender otherkin and other bullshit like that. You didn't have these sorts of people before, at least not openly letting the world know about them. People who are not exactly the most mentally balanced to begin with are now getting exposure and are being enabled when they didn't have that before.


----------



## Sorlock (Oct 11, 2020)

It's because "God is dead." You can't run around burning people for being heretics anymore, so now you have to call people sick instead of immoral. People who used to be accused of being witches are accused of being crazy instead, and a lot of people internalize it because they want to be Sylvia Plath and get attention.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Oct 12, 2020)

I think a lot of it has to do with people living in cities. 
I love me some late 90s-early 2000s hardcore which is all about the decline of civilisation and the emptiness of modern society 
Since I've moved to the country and gotten involved in outdoor activities (hunting, camping etc) I've noticed that it's really hard to listen to that kind of thing, because it's ultimately just really negative, and not an actual reflection of life. 
The reality is, we live in the closest approximation to paradise that it's possible to see at this stage of human development. 
I think that the lack of exposure to nature has a massive impact on emotions. 
But maybe I'm just a hippy fag.


----------



## tumblrkek (Oct 12, 2020)

From what I've seen a close relative of mine (~20) who's a depressed faggot: he feels like shit because everyone around him seems successful, he feels left behind and fucking useless, so why even bother get out of bed to do anything.
The previous generation has had easy to get a job and buy a house, so he feels like all the boomers look down on him. Everyone show off their achievements and it's like a game to flex on social media. It's easy to enter in that mindset that your life will always be shittier than that other guy who's 2 years younger and already doing all the shit you want to do. It's easy to compare yourself to the plethora of perfect-looking instagram models and feel like shit because you won't ever have their looks. I think social media can have a really nasty influence on people.
Also with all the easy entertainment available today with infinite Netflix catalogs and infinite video games and whatnot, I think people are also more encouraged to constantly consume shit without ever picking up a creative hobby themselves, or any hobby at all actually, like sports (which aren't always easily accessible as Croan Çhiollee said).


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 12, 2020)

The only people I see who are truly depressed spend their life online. They're the kind of people who developed online in their teens, maybe had a few lucky strokes with normies who crossed their paths with "Omg you're so thoughtful"; set up expectations for themselves, "I'm just a late bloomer, I clearly have the personality required to be an adult!". Then when everyone else just continues climbing the ladder and get an education, partner, kids, money, they slowly realize they're actually not even on the same ladder as the rest of the world.

An easy way to progress in life is education, whether or not you're getting a job in the end. That already cuts out most current NEETs. Then there's having something to do during the day; a hobby, community, volunteer duty, anything. Obviously they don't have any of these, because whining on Twitter about genderpolitics is all they do. And lastly, as the normie losers do, they can gamble it all on finding a partner who unlike them succeeded at some of these. That's why you see trannies moving across the US several times to wherever an enabler is found.

Job and thus education makes up a large part of our lives til we die, and these kids tend to be robbed of it (by living in the US  ), so there's only really love and hobbies left. Either they find a guild in WoW and that becomes their hobby and calling, or they find some troon to shove HRT up the butt with and gain joy there. Now imagine if you've got no favorite game or a sexual Discord you fit into. You're a loser on all three fronts, and you only have "control" over two of them. Thus, you'e failing on your own accord.

And then just the fact people are too busy getting clout in group chats and Twitter as opposed to talking 1:1 on steam, so even if you're given attention in a group chat, it feels unwarranted and fleeting. Of course, this is speaking only of internet dwellers, which I'm sure we are categorized under.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 12, 2020)

1. People are more aware of world events today than they were 20 years ago
2. Fear mongering 
3. The school system needs reform outside of curriculum 
4. Some people are just meming 
5. Being "depressed uwu" is trendy


----------



## Foltest (Oct 12, 2020)

I think a lack of purpose can fuck up people.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 13, 2020)

where fundemently not equiped to deal with modern society which appears to be built for some sort of machine creature which constantly buys meaningless shit after doing a pointless abstract task for 5-10 hours per day.


----------



## benutz (Oct 13, 2020)

Why are people so depressed/suicidal these days?​
Gee, I don't know, why are people so fucked up these days?

Be my ex-girlfriend. 

Just found out boyfriend of the last seven years is having his second child with his 'mistress' - yeah it's gonna be a boy!

Find out after searching his phone he has fucked half of the amazon warehouse where he works. 

Find out the bitches he has been dealing weed to (he's black btw) he's been fucking as well.

Nudes, texts. Babies!!!

He victim blames you. Says he hopes you kill yourself. Says he will kill himself and it will be your fault.

Find out all of his family knew he was cheating on you, while you went round there for food/party.


Be Bi-polar. Have BPD. Strong suicidal ideation. Several serious suicide attempts. Live in flat with no windows. Have to keep door open. American crackhead below keeps breaking in to your flat to ask for baccy. 

Have untreatable back condition and need walking stick. Tramadol, Codeine, pain relief machines.

Had friend who helped you out when you were in need. You took over dose anyway. In coma for 3 weeks. Wake up black and blue with face all swollen. Find out later it was the guy you trusted who beat you to a pulp to see if you would wake up.

Bought house in Australia. Brother betrays you and keeps his half you bought for him so you can't sell. Mother takes 5000 bucks in cash you had squirreled away and takes it back to Aus.

Have skin cancer. But nothing serious.

Boss of old firm you worked for slaps his dick out on the table in front of you and says: "let's make beautiful babies". Don't comply. Get accused of stealing 20K from firm. Win lawsuit. Get 15K.

Told your back condition is untreatable. Constant pain for rest of life.

On Mogadon, Olanzapine, Valium, Clonazepam, Tramadol, Morphine, Venlafaxine etc. etc. etc. 


------------


Mmmmm... that shit sure escalated quickly. Maybe even some of it is true. I just spent 12 hours straight on the phone to her and a lot of it seems legit. Much stuff I can't verify, of course.

Girl seems lucid, and is not manipulative, more resigned. The mix of the physical problems with the back and skin cancer, along with the depression seems plausible. I always thought skin cancer was a very aggressive thing. But she says she's had it a while and it's being treated. Don't know.

She phoned up the woman who is expecting her boyfriend's second child. To warn her. Not done out of malice. Ok, maybe a bit. Woman thanked her. Broke off with boyfriend. Biggest betrayer is family of man who know he was playing both sides. Lots of nudes and naughty texts from skanks on phone. Man was a certified manwhore slut. Pathological coomer. Oh dear...

Fuck me. What a phone call! She had a miscarriage a while back and her boyfriend at the time (a 'photographer') got caught playing. Yeah, I know that BPD women choose bad men because it reinforces their stereotypes and deepest fears of what men are, and the whole abandonment thing, but fuck, this is just so textbook no one should believe it. NO point in trying to tell her that if she shacks up with black guys with dreads that they might not be the ideal partner. That would be racist. Does not like the word 'nigger' LOL - tried it once - won't do it again. Fucking LOL.

All in all it cheered me up and made me feel like my day was not so bad. 

I've never had a 12 hour conversation before. Sans piss breaks, not even eaten any food at all for the whole day. Just too enraptured by the drama.

She was a bit of a cunt to me in our relationship but I've let bygones be bygones. I gen feel sorry for her now. She's not being manipulative or asking for anything. She gen just wants a shoulder to cry on. I talked to her a few weeks ago before she found out about cheating boyfriend. She doesn't need money, though she does need somewhere to live (which she knows I can't help with). She's not after drugs, or sex, or anything else really. Maybe attention. 

I don't really care anyway. I mean, I want to see her sorted out, but fucking hell.

I told her she can call me 24/7 if she's at the end of her rope.

Also dad abused her when she was a child, not sexually, but... 


She may be embellishing some stuff but enough of what she says is true. She hid most of the bad stuff from me when in the relationship. Lots more bad stuff happened after. BPD is a bitch. Moths, flames... Got Bi-Polar on top...

She's fucked up no matter what. I hope she makes it through. Life can be really cruel to some people. All I can do is be there for her. 


----------


If you thought you were having a bad day...


----------



## HolocaustDenier (Oct 13, 2020)

spoiled generation, people are not willing to make sacrificies ,most people indulge in their degeneracy,  if you dont make sacrificies you will become the sacrifice.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 13, 2020)

Well, most recently in 2020 it's because of Corona.

Life was already hard in 2019, then things got that much exponentially worse in 2020 with the masks, the lockdowns, the social distancing etc as to make 2019 now seem like a lost paradise, which is a cruel joke.

The more time goes on the harder life gets, once upon a time people's primary concern was working their 9 to 5 jobs, then they had existential crises like the post 9/11 era and the war in Iraq, but that was at least something happening far away, now we have crises going on right outside our front doors.


----------



## Had (Oct 14, 2020)

Foltest said:


> I think a lack of purpose can fuck up people.


I think it's the deeper purpose that people lack, before most people could look to God for a deeper meaning and purpose in their life.  Because, it didn't matter if you were a poor farmer or a Rich King all are equal before God. But, the average person cannot construct their own deeper meaning on the same level. As ridiculous as it sounds you see people going to intellectual properties to "Shared myths" to try and fill this void. 
I remember I asked a machine gunner infantryman who served in Vietnam, this guy wore fucking ears around his neck, how are you able to settle back down into society. He looked me right in the eyes and said that religion was his major key.  The fact is in modern society God is essentially dead and what they try to replace it with is consumerism but that will ultimately always be valueless.

"If you recognize pathology, brokenness, denatured life as what it is, it can teach you a lot about life in healthy state." - Bap


----------



## Bad Gateway (Oct 14, 2020)

"These days", huh? Nah, you're overstating the present to preserve a precious view of the past. Don't confuse the volume of depressionposting in current year with the past being better. In the old days, the outlets were just different.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Oct 14, 2020)

my bet is on wage slavery, also  i don't think the amount of people depressed is different than it was in the past, I think its the same but its just easier to see thanks to the internet


----------



## Pistoleer (Oct 14, 2020)

Personally I think it’s a lot of factors, but I think at the baseline it all stems from the fact that people feel unfulfilled or unaccomplished. I think a lot of that comes from the consumerist nature of society. Let me give an example:

Let’s say you need a computer desk. Person A desires to buy one. He spend an evening on the Internet or at an office store looking, he find one that mostly fits his needs, and buys it. It arrives at his place he put it together and bang he has a new desk with minimal effort. Sure it’s made of cheap materials and not exactly what he wants but it’s easy.

Alternatively Person B decided to build his own desk. He sits down to scratch out some ideas to suit exactly what he needs, he goes and buyS materials and hardware and hand tools etc. Over the next few days of splinters, pinched fingers and scrapes he has a desk. It may not be pretty but it’s sturdy and designed to fit his needs or wants, and more importantly it was all done with his own hands.

Now if you ask Person A or Person B if they are happy with the desk both will likely say yes. The difference is that person B will want to tell you how he built it himself and how much better it is because of it. Why is that? Because he feels he accomplished something with his own blood and sweat.

The point is that I think that’s what a lot of people have lost, that feeling of accomplishment simply because it’s easier just to buy something than do it yourself. People underestimate just how powerfully uplifting it is to build things or do things yourself.

TL;DR Instant gratification isn’t very gratifying.


----------



## paint huffing shaman (Nov 9, 2020)

honestly i think it has to do with sucide being glorified. also the mental health fad that says "everyone is going threw something", no faggot your just a crybaby. most people who lived have lived therw the worst time that would make people today actually kill them selves, so its seems that the people who make a big deal of it are just looking fo attention



AF 802 said:


> Nobody's really depressed and these faggots are using it to get attention that their family doesn't give them. Likely for being retarded.


notice how all the bugmen give you negative rating, they hate when some one exposes there retarded ways


----------



## Gallifrey (Nov 9, 2020)

Hit a brick wall there for a minute. Can talk about this a little bit.

Seemed like everything just started piling up all at once. Bills, how (ok, "some") white people be, and then fucking COVID out of nowhere. Couldn't even go to the fucking bar and drown it out in noise and alcohol. Can't be caught alive with drugs in my system, so yeah, pretty well fucking gave up for a minute there. It got the better of me.

I'm thinking this is the first time a lot of people are isolated enough that they're hearing themselves think. Loneliness is bad enough for most people, but then there are people who use social interaction to avoid their own skulls. Lock them in the same four walls for half a year and they start bashing their brains out sooner or later, reckon. Maladapted - it's not solitary confinement, but it starts to seem like "is this what solitary confinement feels like?" while they hear a leader who is so inept at actually solving the crisis and every time shit starts to reopen or get in order if it's not some Karen screaming at some fucko to wear a mask then it's another fucko who should have at least stayed home (if only for decency's sake and the fact that some people are genuinely afraid right now) telling someone after they've had a lovely couple hours "by the way, I was exposed to COVID before I came here, you should get tested". Fucking FUD all over it and it's no wonder people are morbid about it. Makes me hope someone fails to warn them about AIDS. (Well, I don't mean that, but I certainly feel it sometimes.)

I want to try to be nice about this, but it's hard when it's specifically one faucet of one political party. I don't mean anything too personal by it. The reality is what it is, and I've reached the point where I think you have a constitutional right to be a dumbass, but not in my backyard. At least show some fucking compassion for the people who are genuinely anxious about it, if nothing else. The lack of that makes me think this whole "FREEDOM!" thing is a fucking sham - informed consent and the right of people to choose their own lives, right? And frankly, I hate the masks too, and barely fucking wear them - I also telecommute and don't go out for much more than groceries anyway right now. (Which, as I said, sucks.)

Sorry, got a bit side tracked. It's hard on my heart and head right now.

But you know, anyway, that's just my two cents, and I'm only now starting to get anywhere better myself.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 21, 2020)

2020 certainly didn't help to relieve depression in the modern world. Like I said in another thread:



ToroidalBoat said:


> 2020 really is the year of the metal rat: the metal being gold, and the rat being the elites who made 2020 such a crazy year.



The situation seems hopeless, barring a cataclysm or collapse. It seems the elites always have a scheme to maintain power, and keep this world locked in a prison-like cyberpunk dystopia. "Society" doesn't really exist in the modern world, only mechanistic routine and technology keep things going. The only "culture" of the modern world is consumerism. Then there's the endless coronapanic, as well as the "wokethink" that makes pretty much everything fun "problematic". The recession never really ended.

But at least there's been some improvement over the past. Slavery is abhorred far more than it used to be. Torture is widely seen as horrible, and corporal punishment is becoming increasingly taboo. Animal abuse is also abhorred. Religious freedom is far greater than it used to be. And oppressive empires always fall.

So there is hope.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 21, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> So there is hope.


Nah.

I keep seeing people insist this is temporary, it'll blow over, and all I have to say to that is "Why would it?"


----------



## Thistle (Nov 21, 2020)

Pistoleer said:


> TL;DR Instant gratification isn’t very gratifying.



And the era of post vain shit and stand by for validation... and hide inside cold, 'safe', concrete jungles, away from nature.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 21, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Nah.


As things are, there doesn't seem to be hope things will ever get better. But it could come as the silver lining to a collapse. I guess ancient Romans who felt the empire was bad thought the empire would never fall. It is a pretty shitty world, but maybe it won't always be that way someday. Maybe.


----------

